# No heat calls



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

So we got a building the heating system is a series loop, fin tube heaters. Weve been changing out some old zone valvs when we get these calls with danfoss valves then it works. ( are these een good valves ) 
Its been -30's with a wind chill around here past few days and i coulnt get 1 of the units to get enough heat. The way its piped in is a mystery. Goes under the slab on the main floor. 2nd unit there was no heat what so ever 2 old zone valves and a new one with only 1 shut off and the 3rd unit there was heat 70 degrees on the t stat but the outside walls are frozen. So im chalkin it up to be since its so cold theres poor insulation on these outside walls an too much heat loss. 2nd floor the old zone valves are plugged up needs to be cut out. 
And the first one maby a patrially frozen line underground. 
I dont have alot of heating experiance. Any helps appreciated.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

whaaat? lol can you draw a diagram to go with that hard to follow explanation..not jerking you, but I couldnt follow half of what you said...I ONLY use honeywell 24volt zone valves, I found them to be the most reliable and long lasting..


http://www.supplyhouse.com/Honeywell-V8043E1012-3-4-Sweat-Zone-Valve-Connection-18-Leads-1718000-p


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

You are going to need someone experienced to help you out. Seems like there's several issues at the same time so there going to be a lot of figuring out all the problems to be fixed.


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

Apartment building, 2 condesing boilers 1 for domestic one for heating, all the finn tubes are installed in a series loop with zone valves in each unit danfoss actuator heads wired to a t-stat.
I know a series loop is the least efficent system to run also 99% of all the complaints have been from tenants that live on the outter perimeter of the building ( outside walls ) some get very little heat some have none at all. I know there can be many different variables when it comes to trouble shooting these systems. The building is 50+ years old also. 
My first explanation is a direct relashion to my lack of heating experiance lol
Our experiance heating guy was tied up at another call so i was sent to try an figure it out. 

I changed the zones valves, bleed the lines and had no better results.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

whats the return water temp from the units? when you say " fin tubes" you mean baseboard heat? sight unseen it sounds like undersized boiler or way its pipes water is loosing too much temp to do any heating..


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

Yea basebord heat, return temp was 140F


----------



## ken53 (Mar 1, 2011)

*Checklist to start on.*

Fifty year old fintube check the fins they could be full of dust bunnies. 

Check your supply temperature at the boiler then where it enters your radiation. Then do the same on your return. That should show where the heat is going.

Condensing Boiler could have outdoor reset that drops the temperature to far at night.

A fifty year old system in Ontario was likely designed for a 180 F. degree plus set point. With the cold weather we have been having it will need every degree. Check the set point on the controller and the supply of the boiler.

The circ. pumps they have likely been changed in fifty years, check flow ratings they could have put something undersized. 

The pump on the condensing boiler may not be right or it's a three speed set on the lowest speed.

Clock you gas meter and see if the BTUs are being used. 

See if the vent for the gas regulator is frosted or iced over.


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

ken53 said:


> Fifty year old fintube check the fins they could be full of dust bunnies.
> 
> Check your supply temperature at the boiler then where it enters your radiation. Then do the same on your return. That should show where the heat is going.
> 
> ...



Thanks ken


----------



## NyNick (Feb 14, 2013)

You have monoflo tees. Run the system backwards and see what happens. You might have to make that one unit a seperate zone . As in take it off the series loop which is not right for a condensing boiler.


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

Did you ever resolve this issue Canuck sounds like a dozy


----------



## czplumbing (Nov 24, 2014)

sorry but I hate zone valves. they suck !


----------

